# Which Boer bloodlines?



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Which Boer bloodlines have the best milk production? I know they are not for milk, but which ones make a nice size udder?
Example: I have a doe that doesn't produce enough for her kids (bagged up her udder is the size of my fist, not kidding.
Then I've seen boers with considerably large udders, so which bloodlines do you know of like that?

I would like to AI my boers to get more production in their doelings.

Thank you for any suggestions!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You just have to view Dam's and granddam's.

With most First fresheners are smaller the n each year get bigger.

My Does can handle trips and quads by 2 years old. No supplimenting.

Their udders are really nice, you are welcome to view Our Does page and see some udders there, the smaller udders are of first timers or drying up.
http://tothboergoats.com/Our does.htm

So the key is, to see the udders of the generations if possible, any line can be good for udder development and volume, if pared up properly.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yours have pretty good udders 

Its just that one doe, completly bagged up udder, size of my fist (3rd freshening). She can hardly handle twins. Her mother had a nice udder when I saw her, her sister had a nice udder too. 
I know a lady who has boers, and their udders are comparable to my alpines (I dont like the comformation they have though, bummer).


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I had a Boer buck several years ago that threw gorgeous udders on his daughters. Even with different dams his daughters had the exact same style of udder. They were udders a dairy person would envy. I wish I had taken pictures of them, but back then I wasn't even thinking about taking pictures of udders. His name was Isaacs Marvelous Boy, he was registered with the USBGA and IBGA. His sire was Tehachapi's Warrior and dam was DFB Abijah. You can find his pedigree on the USBGA pedigree search.

All of his daughters milked really well, but their dams milked well too so not sure which side it came from.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I have a boer doe that has an udder that puts my Nubians to shame! I don't have her dams info but I do her sires, I'll get it to you  she was ibga registered.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It doesn't always happen with small udders, could be a fluke thing. You gave her plenty of time to freshen bigger each year and she has not. 
She is a good candidate to cull out.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I have some of these lines and have looked at a lot of does or other peoples, sales and shows. 

Ripper line....ie Wide Load, Status Quo etc are decent, usually clean 2x2, but have seen some clusters and spurs from double Ripper does....
AK47 line seem smaller but clean teated, some double .50 cal does are split teated and most .50 cal are slow growers but really nice when they hit their growth stage. 
T4 Scorpio line does have large bags some almost two large for tall kids. 
Polar Express the good ones are really good the bad ones are a wreck of cluster teats, I have only seen about 14 of these does, so not a big sampling. 
Bo Jangles most are 2x2 with good spacing. but I see dq splits when they are line bred
Main Event clean 1x1 good bag. have not seen any that are dq
TEEL No Fear or any of their other bucks produce clean 1x1 teats with a decent bag. I have handled about 25 of their does and I bid on every one of them. I have a few in my pasture. I am very excited about my No Fear daughter bred to Locked and Loaded. 
Smokin Hot Ruger does I have seen are clean teated for most part, I have not handled a lot of them, the ones I have a clean with an occasional spur.

This is my limited exposure to a few different lines. I am sure there are others that will chime in with their observations.


----------

